# Dish TV & Broadband telephone



## bigedsel (Nov 29, 2004)

I am very happy with my Dish TV system but unhappy with my phone company. I am contemplating getting rid of my traditional phone system and switching to Vonage Broadband telephone.
I've been told that Dish TV won't work with Broadband telephone when it tries to phone in. Is this true? Does anyone have DishTV with a Broadband phone system?

Thanks.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Dish, Tivo, Fax Machines, Computer Modems in general won't work with VoIP services such as vontage. I've never connect my 921 to the phone line. The only reason I would is if I were to order PPV.


----------



## Larry (Aug 1, 2003)

I have Vonage connected to my 921 and my 721. Both receivers passed the phone-line test. Also, caller id works on both. I don't do PPV so I don't know if that function works.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

All the "phone-line" test does is check for dial tone.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

And CallerID is always passed, in fact some of the mid range VoIP phone systems where the phone sets have displays and what not, depend on CID for menu functionality.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

The real problem is with the modem operating on the line, not with getting a dial-tone or receiving the Caller ID information. Without a conventional phoneline, you will likely be unable to get the receiver to actually dial into Dish. This means that you will have issues if you make any PPV purchases, and you may have to pay an extra fee if you have a receiver which is subject to extra fees if it doesn't contact Dish.


----------



## jmurphy644 (May 19, 2003)

We see this at work all the time. The issue is that the modem is doing a digital to analog conversion for you...and then the VoIP box is doing analog back to digital. What ends up happening is that the voice codec used in the VoIP box usually ends up defeating the modem - try using a regular modem with an accoustic coupler over a cell phone sometime - it doesn't work usually. Sometimes you can get it to work (with luck) but usually at a much reduced rate ( 16,800 bps or less).

Now, if the dish boxes supported broadband like Tivo....


----------



## Larry (Aug 1, 2003)

Since Vonage offers fax lines as a 2nd line and fax machines use modems, shouldn't this approach work with Dishnet receivers?


----------



## jmurphy644 (May 19, 2003)

Larry said:


> Since Vonage offers fax lines as a 2nd line and fax machines use modems, shouldn't this approach work with Dishnet receivers?


Actually, come to think of it that might work - but remember faxes are 9600 baud (or maybe 14400 sometimes?).

If this were a PC you were using over this line (rathern than a dish receiver) you could probably get it to work by changing the modem dial string to drop v.32 etc and bring it back to 9,600 or 19,200 bps.


----------

